# Australia Immigration 2018



## NehaSharma20 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi

This thread is created for those, who are expecting to get their *PR visa 2018*, The applicants who have filed their PR can ask their queries, and those who got the PR can update the status here.


----------



## danielrvo (Dec 21, 2017)

*VIC nomination - documentation*

Hello everyone, hope you all have a great new year's celebration!

To the point, I am still waiting for Victoria to sponsor me (261111 ICT Business Analyst with 65pts, plus 5pts with SS), however, I have created a visa lodging process within the LiveInVictoria webiste. Should've not done that, I know, but if I'm not invited, the application will expire in 30 days. When they ask for financial support, I didn't see any option to submit a document to prove it. I came to Australia in 2016 to study a masters' degree, therefore, most of my money is still in my country.

Questions:

1. Is it compulsory to attach a document to prove financial support?
2. Can I add credit card statements with available credit limit (over AUD26,000) as a prove? And if I should, they must be translated right?

I'm not sure about the whole financial thing. My friends told me that it shouldn't be required to prove it as it is not a required document to attach.

Thank you all!

Daniel


----------



## Safdar ali (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello friends,
I have done my master degree in finance from Pakistan in Oct 2014 & Bachelor in Accounting in 2006. I have more than 10 years of total experience as an accountant including 5 years in United Arab Emirates.
I have following questions.

1- My degree can be assessed by CPA Australia?
2- How much score required for PTE or IELTS to get PR easily?
3- How I can apply for PR?



Thanks & regards,
Safdar


----------



## muftiiiiii (Feb 15, 2018)

I am planning to open a whatsapp group for people trying to immigrate to Australia.. I am also among the interested candidates who are willing to immigrate.. So, interested people can msg their whatsapp no here and mention the country of interest. People who have already immigrated are also welcome as they can give valuable information about the system.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

muftiiiiii said:


> I am planning to open a whatsapp group for people trying to immigrate to Australia.. I am also among the interested candidates who are willing to immigrate.. So, interested people can msg their whatsapp no here and mention the country of interest. People who have already immigrated are also welcome as they can give valuable information about the system.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys...


Country of interest: Australia.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Safdar ali said:


> Hello friends,
> I have done my master degree in finance from Pakistan in Oct 2014 & Bachelor in Accounting in 2006. I have more than 10 years of total experience as an accountant including 5 years in United Arab Emirates.
> I have following questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Sadar,

I hope you are doing well.
1. Yes your degree can be assessed by CPA and IPA as well. They both assess accounting degree and experience. 
2. For assessment, you need 7 each in IELTS or 65 each in PTE (it is pre-requisite by CPA and IPA, without achieving this score, you wont be able to get your assessment done). In addition, you need atleast 8 each in ielts or 79 each in PTE to claim 20pts for english. Nowadays, categories related to accounting require high number of points. And without getting 20pts for english, you wont get invited EVER.
3. Get your assessment done either by CPA or IPA, get 79 each in PTE or 8 each in IELTS. Once you will have these 2 letters, submit EOI and wait for your turn to be invited.

I would highly recommend you to first check what category you fall in, how many points does it required to be invitied, what would be your total points, what is the current backlog in your selected occupation/category. After analysing all these, start the process, otherwise you will be ended up with time and money loss. I know many people who are still waiting for the invitation after a long long struggle in accounting/finance field.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyone recieved an invite from VIC with 55+5(ss) points? I.applied on 15 feb 2018, any idea about how long does it take?


----------



## syed.shahzeb (May 12, 2018)

Hi,
I want to apply for AUS Immigration, currently I am living in UAE with family, I have done DAE (Diploma of Associate Engineer) Electronics 3 Years after Matric and B-TECH Pass (Communication) 2 Years bachelor, having more than 9 years of work experience in relevant field (Network Engineer). My wife is having Masters Degree and 4 years of Teaching experience. 

Kindly assist me with 2 years of bachelor I will get the required 15 points of Bachelor degree or not ?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm 54 days since lodging my visa for a family of 4 to NSW. No CO contact yet, and really hoping I don't get any... fingers crossed for direct grant at around 90 days! Good luck to all! 


IELTS (1st attempt) 8.5/8.5/8/7.5- 17.03.17
Skills - 24.05.17
EOI Submitted - 24.05.17
IELTS (2nd attempt) 9/9/8/8 - 23.02.18 (extra 10 points)
NSW invite - 02.03.18
NSW Application sent - 02.03.18
NSW Application approved - 20.03.18
VISA applied and paid, all docs sent - 20.03.18
Grant approved...... ???? 

Age: 25
English: 20
Experience: 15
Education: 15
SS: 5
Total: 80


----------



## talhajshk (Jul 8, 2018)

*What to select in Specialisation*

Hello guys. Im filing my application for skills assessment. Im electronics engineer and working in a telecom company. Today when i started my application and selected my engineering occupation its asks me about specilisation and in it there is only one option i.e Communications engineer (army). What is this? should i select this? im confused in it


----------



## fakhruddin (Mar 30, 2018)

*South Australia State Sponsorship*

Dear All,

I am looking forward to apply for SA SS as a Developer Programmer. I already have 60 points.

Needed clarifications on below points:

Should I go for South Australia SS application with these points? Over their website they have mentioned:

Occupation Code: 261312 
Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18.

I want to apply of SA but I am little confused with this statement "Not available for high points nomination". Now sure what this means because over the special criteria page they mention "I have high points" Both are contradictory statements.

I also have my Brother with Australian PR in Victoria. Should I go for family sponsorship over SA SS?

IELTS S: 7.5 L: 7.5 R: 6.5 W: 6.5
ACS: Positive 4th July
EOI Submitted - 5th July 2018

Points: 
Age 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 15


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

talhajshk said:


> Hello guys. Im filing my application for skills assessment. Im electronics engineer and working in a telecom company. Today when i started my application and selected my engineering occupation its asks me about specilisation and in it there is only one option i.e Communications engineer (army). What is this? should i select this? im confused in it


Give your Anzsco code and the skills assessment agency

Cheers


----------



## fakhruddin (Mar 30, 2018)

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Skill Assessment Agency: ACS


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I'm 54 days since lodging my visa for a family of 4 to NSW. No CO contact yet, and really hoping I don't get any... fingers crossed for direct grant at around 90 days! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> IELTS (1st attempt) 8.5/8.5/8/7.5- 17.03.17
> ...


What is it anzsco?


----------



## suvee (Aug 1, 2018)

*PTE Score*

Hi All

My overall PTE score is 81 with above 82 in all categories except Speaking, where I scored 77. For superior level points, under which we are awarded 20 points for language, one must get 79 in all categories. I am wondering should I proceed with this test result or give another attempt at PTE. 

Appreciate your feedback.
Thanks!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Safdar ali said:


> Hello friends,
> I have done my master degree in finance from Pakistan in Oct 2014 & Bachelor in Accounting in 2006. I have more than 10 years of total experience as an accountant including 5 years in United Arab Emirates.
> I have following questions.
> 
> ...


Yes 
65 is mininmum for pte
it is a process.

assessment

english exam

invite

visa


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

suvee said:


> Hi All
> 
> My overall PTE score is 81 with above 82 in all categories except Speaking, where I scored 77. For superior level points, under which we are awarded 20 points for language, one must get 79 in all categories. I am wondering should I proceed with this test result or give another attempt at PTE.
> 
> ...


Try one more time if you have enough cash.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suvee said:


> Hi All
> 
> My overall PTE score is 81 with above 82 in all categories except Speaking, where I scored 77. For superior level points, under which we are awarded 20 points for language, one must get 79 in all categories. I am wondering should I proceed with this test result or give another attempt at PTE.
> 
> ...


It depends on how important the 20 points are for you
And if important, how confident you are that you will get 79+ in LRSW, if you try again

Cheers


----------



## cruger_balli (Jan 21, 2018)

muftiiiiii said:


> I am planning to open a whatsapp group for people trying to immigrate to Australia.. I am also among the interested candidates who are willing to immigrate.. So, interested people can msg their whatsapp no here and mention the country of interest. People who have already immigrated are also welcome as they can give valuable information about the system.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys...



Hi Dear can i be a part of this group ?


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

fakhruddin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking forward to apply for SA SS as a Developer Programmer. I already have 60 points.
> 
> ...



Hi,


Even I am confused with this statement "Not available for high points nomination". I am currently having 70 points without any state nomination points. Am i eligible apply?
Pls reply.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

This specific occupation has “Special Conditions”, if you go read there are a few conditions which may apply. Read following:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...ary-skilled-list-and-special-conditions-apply

You need to meet all conditions under one of the categories. In this case it means you cannot apply under category of high points.


----------



## fakhruddin (Mar 30, 2018)

Its not available for anyone with 80 points or more. Basically open for only who have educated from South Australia or have a job offer from South Australia.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,
I am not sure this is the correct thread to post my query. But I hope some of you can respond.
I have lodge 489 vis application last month and waiting for the grant. Meanwhile, I may be invited for 190 or 189 as per the current trend. If I get an invitation for one of those PR visas, I would definitely take it as 489 is a TR. How to handle it? Do I need to withdraw the 489 application or is it possible to lodge another visa application and allow both ap[plications to be assessed? 
I know that I will have to pay the visa fee again, But I'm ready for it.
I really appreciate your comments........


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

chamku said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure this is the correct thread to post my query. But I hope some of you can respond.
> I have lodge 489 vis application last month and waiting for the grant. Meanwhile, I may be invited for 190 or 189 as per the current trend. If I get an invitation for one of those PR visas, I would definitely take it as 489 is a TR. How to handle it? Do I need to withdraw the 489 application or is it possible to lodge another visa application and allow both ap[plications to be assessed?
> I know that I will have to pay the visa fee again, But I'm ready for it.
> I really appreciate your comments........


Decide on this once you get your 189/190 invite. Even if you get 489 visa grant still you can apply for visa 189/190. Later visa persists in this case.


----------



## fakhruddin (Mar 30, 2018)

What is your total points score for 189 visa?


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,

On Nov 8th I have submitted my application for Aus PR and received bridging VISA.

In my bridging visa I could see as below.
Current Temporary Business Entry visa: Active
Bridging A visa: Not active

Bridging A Visa was not active as my current 457 is valid until Feb 2020.

Could some one help me in clearing below queries.

1. If I am holding "Current Temporary Business Entry visa", does it mean I can switch company if there is a job opportunity or I cannot switch job opportunity as my bridging A visa was not active.

2. What is the use of "Current Temporary Business Entry visa" ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jamichaitanya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On Nov 8th I have submitted my application for Aus PR and received bridging VISA.
> 
> ...


1 / 2 - Are you sure the "Current Temporary Business Entry Visa" isn't just your 457 visa? Either way, it would depend on the visa conditions of your current visa.


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 / 2 - Are you sure the "Current Temporary Business Entry Visa" isn't just your 457 visa? Either way, it would depend on the visa conditions of your current visa.


Thanks for the response.

I am not sure if "Current Temporary Business Entry Visa" and 457 visa are same or not.


----------



## Jagannadhan (Nov 15, 2018)

Dear All, I am a new member and not sure if this is the correct thread I have to post my query. 

I have 65 points for 189 visa, and 70 points for 190 visa. So I would like to apply for 190 VIC sponsorship. I am based out of India. My company has subsidiaries in Victoria. Currently I don’t have a job offer from Victoria nor I have an existing job visa. I submitted EOI request for 190 VIC SS on 09th Nov 2018. I haven’t applied through liveinmelbourne website yet, as per new process.

Do I need a job offer to get selected for SS? What are the possibilities of selecting me for Victorian sponsorship?


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

danielrvo said:


> Hello everyone, hope you all have a great new year's celebration!
> 
> To the point, I am still waiting for Victoria to sponsor me (261111 ICT Business Analyst with 65pts, plus 5pts with SS), however, I have created a visa lodging process within the LiveInVictoria webiste. Should've not done that, I know, but if I'm not invited, the application will expire in 30 days. When they ask for financial support, I didn't see any option to submit a document to prove it. I came to Australia in 2016 to study a masters' degree, therefore, most of my money is still in my country.
> 
> ...


Credit cards are your liability. If ever there is a mandatory requirement to show funds, you can get a statement from your home country (Bank balance Statement with your local currency, financial evaluation of your properties and then convert that amount into AUD as on the date of application submission) that meets the requirement. Showing your Credit card limit is certainly not an option to fulfill this condition.


----------



## Jagannadhan (Nov 15, 2018)

Jagannadhan said:


> Dear All, I am a new member and not sure if this is the correct thread I have to post my query.
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 visa, and 70 points for 190 visa. So I would like to apply for 190 VIC sponsorship. I am based out of India. My company has subsidiaries in Victoria. Currently I don’t have a job offer from Victoria nor I have an existing job visa. I submitted EOI request for 190 VIC SS on 09th Nov 2018. I haven’t applied through liveinmelbourne website yet, as per new process.
> 
> Do I need a job offer to get selected for SS? What are the possibilities of selecting me for Victorian sponsorship?


Closing this and reposting in appropriate thread.


----------



## manish.bathula (Dec 29, 2018)

hello everyone, I just need as small information regarding acs.
Can anyone please let me know if the acs validity is going to be expired in another 10days and if I submit my EOI today will they send me the invite even after my acs gets expired

I am applying for EOI with 70 points for 190 so I don't expect the invite before 7 months from now or may be more. My acs is going to expire on jan 25th 2019 so if I apply for EOI on Jan 2nd can I still expect the invite or do I need to go with the fresh acs application again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manish.bathula said:


> hello everyone, I just need as small information regarding acs.
> Can anyone please let me know if the acs validity is going to be expired in another 10days and if I submit my EOI today will they send me the invite even after my acs gets expired
> 
> I am applying for EOI with 70 points for 190 so I don't expect the invite before 7 months from now or may be more. My acs is going to expire on jan 25th 2019 so if I apply for EOI on Jan 2nd can I still expect the invite or do I need to go with the fresh acs application again


Your ACS assessment has to be valid on the date of the invite 

You should suspend your EOI as soon as the current assessment expires 

You can activate it once you have the fresh assessment in hand

Cheers


----------

